# new frontier question..



## wera917 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello everyone! New Nissan owner here. I’m picking up my new Frontier Nismo today and they’re trying to sell me a Commodore Coatings
package for the vehicle. Basically the dealer preps the entire vehicle(truck is black) with this coating and it protects it against acid rain, rust on the undercarriage etc. They’re telling me the paints not going to be good enough. Cost is just under a grand. I haven’t bought a new vehicle in over ten years so this game is new to me. Anyway, it sounds like bs and I was wondering if anyone here could verify if this stuff is worth it or not.

Thanks :cheers: 

Mike


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I wouldn't do it! After I purchased my NISMO I found a dealer sticker in the glovebox that listed the paint protectant and undercoating and had the price at $495.00! That was not included in the price I paid for the vehicle, and quite honestly, I'm not sure if it had actually been applied before I looked at the vehicle or not! At any rate, the price they are quoting you is extremely high! I have read on other posts that the materials the dealership applies maybe total $50.00, and it doesn't take more than an hour or two to apply (by un-trained labor), so it's pretty easy to see the profit margin the dealer has on these types of gimmicks! Personally, I've never paid for the protection packages or the extended warranties! If your really concerned, take it to a detail shop and have them put a good coat of wax on it (or better yet, do it yourself and save even more)! Zbart will undercoat it for about $200.00, and a couple of $6.00 cans of ScotchGuard will take care of the interior! IMO, save your money! There are a lot of nice mods you can do to your new truck for a Grand! :thumbup:


----------



## Hackker (Aug 5, 2005)

wera917 said:


> Hello everyone! New Nissan owner here. I’m picking up my new Frontier Nismo today and they’re trying to sell me a Commodore Coatings
> package for the vehicle. Basically the dealer preps the entire vehicle(truck is black) with this coating and it protects it against acid rain, rust on the undercarriage etc. They’re telling me the paints not going to be good enough. Cost is just under a grand. I haven’t bought a new vehicle in over ten years so this game is new to me. Anyway, it sounds like bs and I was wondering if anyone here could verify if this stuff is worth it or not.
> 
> Thanks :cheers:
> ...


That stuff is pure BS - avoid it like the plauge. The only thing it does is pad the dealers pockets, they would litereally make more selling you that pacakge than they would selling you the truck. 

I'd ask the salesguy the following question - "Are the Frontier's so poorly made that I actually *need* this?"

If he hints at "yes" (which he probably will to try for the sale) then I'd just tell him that maybe you should looking into a better quality truck. 

I played around with the bozo when I bought my Nismo, they tried to sell me a extended warranty for like $2k and I was "gosh, I thought the truck was more dependable than that, maybe I should go home and think it over". You should have seen how fast they backtracked trying to sell me that garbage. haha


----------



## wera917 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the reponses. You guys confirmed my suspicions. Its amazing what they'll say to make you scared into the deal.

Mike


----------



## Hackker (Aug 5, 2005)

wera917 said:


> Thanks for the reponses. You guys confirmed my suspicions. Its amazing what they'll say to make you scared into the deal.
> 
> Mike


One of my co-workers fell for the "super paint" protection that cost like $495. After he had it done, he had me check it out to see if I could tell if they did anything. Looked and felt like a simple wax job. He pretty much felt ripped off.

And the best part was that part of the deal was they would re-coat the car ever year for free for 5 years. Yeah, nothing like paying $100 for a waxjob every year...


----------



## Mil132 (Aug 15, 2005)

All I can say is Zymol! Do it your self and have a great day!

http://www.emmonscoachworks.com/ecommerce/catalogset_ccare.html

http://www.emmonscoachworks.com/ecommerce/catalogset_ccare.html

JAPON is a special formula for all cars manufactured in Japan after late 1987. The fluorine-based paint on these cars is quite thin and is especially susceptible to chips and swirl marks. 37% carnauba. 8 oz.


----------

